# Cancelled cycle due to low response



## Laura1507 (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anyone else had a cancelled cycle due to low reposes to menopur even though Amh was really high? Mine was 42 but then given a low dose of menopur and didn't respond, only had 1 follicle that went to 12mm the other 4 or 5 bearly reached 6mm 

It was cancelled last wednesday and my period has started today so will ring to see when I can start again


----------

